# has anyone used these with any luck



## Flyersfan (Dec 5, 2003)

Has anyone used the Power Bait black eels. They are 10" lng. I as wondering if anyone has used them in the spring for Striper.


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

Never seen em'


----------



## HelpOnTheWay (Feb 23, 2004)

I know a bunch of guys use them in NJ with some success. Using a jighead of bucktail seems more popular than the tin "eel swimmers". With the availability and ease to keep alive, there's no substitute for the real thing. The Power Sandworms can make putting a big gob of worms on the hook much cheaper, and they work by themselves, too.


----------



## Flyersfan (Dec 5, 2003)

but ya sees I likes ta lure da fishys


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

*Flying Sandworms*

Flyers won..3-2.(Simon Gagne,Primeau, Kappenen)..Help on the way>Did you happen to get Dicks Picks vol.31 Recorded at the Philadelphia Civic Center..I just ordered it from Dead.net


----------



## Flyersfan (Dec 5, 2003)

first and second period Flyers were bitch slappin' the devils....but they came back in the 3rd....Flyers need to keep the intensity on....


----------



## HelpOnTheWay (Feb 23, 2004)

Flyersfan- 
I don't think I've come across a PowerBait product that doesn't catch fish. Rig one a bucktail (I'm thinking black) and work the jig vigorously enough to get the "S" shape a real eel has while swimming.
murphman-
I have all of them  WRS>WharfRat>USBlues is incredible. The travesty of that set is that it's a compilation of 3 shows. They cut up an incredible SugarMags sandwich from Roosevelt Stadium. Let me know if you want a copy of it in it's entirety.


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

Did any of you guys make it to the recent Ratdog shows? I caught the one in Philly with my wife, but they played Newark the next night. Looking forward to seeing The Dead at Bonaroo in TN in a few weeks. Good to know there are fellow heads out there fishing.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings Jamey!

Hell, you're not old enough to be a Dead Head....


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

Started going to shows at age 14, I got in quite a few before Jerry died. I had mom drop me off at the first few. My highschool friends and I would meet every wed at my buddy Ben's house to catch the Grateful Dead hour on WXPN. When they came to Philly we would go to those shows. And during the summer we would catch the shows in NJ, VA, and the surrounding area. I was totally captivated by the music and the entire scene. I try to explain it to my wife but she just does not understand. I did Phish tour for a couple summers after Jerry died but I have been laying low for the last couple years. The ratdog show the other week really brought back some fond memories, they openned up with Shakedown street...the same song The Grateful Dead played as their openner the last time I saw them. On a sad note, Bob Wier is starting to show his age. I can't wait to see The Dead at Bonaroo this year. I know I won't have many more oppurtunities. I really regret not having gotten out to see Ratdog and the Other Ones over the last few years. I am sure I missed out. My first car was an 83 Vanagon complete with pop top. It has been collecting rust for several years, but a month ago my wife and I decided to resurect it. It is running again but still needs some cosmetic work. I guess I'm trying to stretch out the last bit of youth I still have in me.


----------



## Flyersfan (Dec 5, 2003)

Geez guys...how did we get from Power Eel to the Dead...anyway I like the dead, but I'm a real YES head.....oh and yeah tonight the Flyers WIN..... THE FLYERS... WIN THE FLYYYYYYYYYERS WIN


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

Flyersfan said:


> *Geez guys...how did we get from Power Eel to the Dead...anyway I like the dead, but I'm a real YES head.....oh and yeah tonight the Flyers WIN..... THE FLYERS... WIN THE FLYYYYYYYYYERS WIN *


Blame it on HOW! LOL! Sorry your thread got hijacked. With a name like that you know the occasional post will turn into this.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings All!

To get back to the subject of Power Baits, I had a tester's kit sent to me for saltwater use when the company was still called Berkley (now its a megaconglomerate called Pure Fishing, the largest manufacturer of fishing equiment in the world.) Anyway, I had some good success with the prototypes, especially a little shrimp tail that looked a lot like the now famous D.O.A. shrimp. There were only three colors - all solid - and the baits were rather rigid. But fluke, weakies, and stripers hit them, and sea bass chewed them to shreds!

I'd love to see them make a floating sandworm, so that you could couple it with one of the real critters and keep the whole presentation suspended above the crabs. Most of the floating worms come in outrageous colors (for bass fishing in heavy weeds), and although weakies like chartruese and bubblegum, I'm not sure how stripers would react. I will give the eels a try (but not in the Chesapeake -- we took live ones down there and couldn't buy a bite on them.)

Also looking forward to trying the Gulp! Chicken Livers when I find them. I'm going to do a side-by-side with the real ones and see if they are as good as they say.

Maybe Berkley could duplicate the cinderworm. How about a plastic crab for tog? Or grass shrimp for weakies (the D.O.A. shrimp are poor substitutes.) Or maybe a floating duplicate of a live herring? I'll be mentioning all of these and more when I receive my first survey....

You can sign up at www.fishgulp.com or www.purefishing.com. They seem ready to take on the saltwater inshore market....


----------



## Flyersfan (Dec 5, 2003)

Jake,
I've been using the Gulp Night Crawler Black/red fleck with decent response at a local lake here in Richmond. I'm gonna use them off the rocks for Striper in a week or two.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*eels*

I have used them a couple of times. They're not too bad. Nothing like the real thing though.


----------



## HelpOnTheWay (Feb 23, 2004)

Sorry for the digression. Maybe sandflea can set up an off-topic board for such non-fishing nonsense  . 
I have used rubber crabs (cajun crabs maybe) with great success on weakies after the spring crab shed. Also, I've found shrimp imitators in the 3" size mimic sand shrimp very well. Most of the back bay weaks, blues, fluke, and bass that I have killed are full of sand shrimp, not so much grass shrimp. 4" shrimp bodies make a good replica for mantis shrimp. 
I use the Power sandworms on a floating jighead with a real sandworm with good results from bass and weaks. 
If Pure Fishing put out 3" shrimp bodies, or a crab body, I'd buy em.
BTW, I picked up a bag of the eels and let you know how I do. They sure look good. Smell, not so much...


----------



## Flyersfan (Dec 5, 2003)

Man they do stink....


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings Flyersfan!

The eels or the Flyers?


----------



## Flyersfan (Dec 5, 2003)

Well Jake, if I was from Philly I would make a derogatory remark about your Mom stinking, but since I'm from South Jersey I'll just say the eels.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings Flyersfan!

You obviously never were a "corner boy" -- Mothers are sacred in Philly! With the sole exception of the sucker punch, a "mother" remark was/is the quickest way to start a fight....

I'm not surprised that the eels have a bad smell -- the prototype saltwater power baits I have give off the odor of dried shrimp. I suspect the saltwater baits are really concentrated, since few fish in saltwater feed by sense of smell, and for the most part nocturnal night grazers (like black drum) that rely heavily on "taste" rarely hit lures. The power baits still seem to target sight feeders -- the built-in taste designed to make the fish hold onto the "lure" longer before it rejects it. For night fishing, I think I'll still stick with live eels, since they give off the vibrations that the predator's lateral line home in on.


----------



## Flyersfan (Dec 5, 2003)

Thanks for the heads up on the night fishing tips, I think I might try clam near the toll bridge not far from 2 mile jetty. I was sort of a "corner boy". It was on the corner of Bozarth and Woodland Aves in Glendora N.J., and to tell ya the truth we ragged on each other with just about anything...the sure way to start a fight was to steal a beer out of somebody's eight pack. At that point there was sure to be a fight. I was kinding about the Mom comment it's really Fishtown that smells like eels.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings Flyersfan!

Are you talking about the bridge between Wildwood and Cape May? That's a pretty popular spot, and it gives up some good fish. A lot of guys actually wade out to get closer to the channel, but I wouldn't recommend that at night. On a busy day it resembles a trout stream after the stocking truck went through....

You can pick up some good fluke there during the day, and thats what most folks fish for. Late in the Fall when boat traffic dies down, small boats will fish the shadow line for weakies. Your clam bait might be picked up by a schoolie striper. A lot of these fish fall in the "slot" range (24- 28 inches), but the slot may be dropped by Jersey soon. One fellow hooked and landed a large black drum under the bridge while fluke fishing (probably the main reason I like saltwater fishing -- you never know what might hit your line!)


----------

